# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  emmerdale beats ee in head to head

## chance

The latest clash of the soaps saw Emmerdale take the edge, according to overnight ratings figures.

A special one hour episode involving an outing to Ireland averaged 7.85 million viewers (39.2%) and took first place for the day.

EastEnders, which began halfway through at 7.30pm, had to settle for second with 7.18 million (33.6%).

----------


## chance

well done emmerdale,very much deserved

----------


## alan45

Yes well done and well deserved. EE wasnt bad either I watched it later. Repeat tomorrow night with another 1hr emmerdale. Zoes trial or Dens 2nd Funeral. No contest. I'll watch Edale live and tape EE

----------


## Abi

I didn't even bother with Dens funeral today. I'm not sure if its recorded either. Emmerdale had an utterly fabulous episode, can't be beaten. Top form

----------


## chance

hopefully it thrrashed  ee again tonight in the ratings,it was much better!

----------


## no1abbafan

Stayed with Emmerdale for the hour - it was fantastic - Zoe's face at the end was brilliant. Glad the Kings at last got what they deserved. Can't wait to see Sadie on her return. This looks like the end of the line for Scott too.

----------


## squillyfer

That wasnt too bad for ee though cos emerdale started first so people would have started watching that and then just never switched over

----------


## feelingyellow

Eastenders - Predictable and boring
Emmerdale - Fab and Shocking

Guess which one I watched at 7:30, and what one i taped?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> That wasnt too bad for ee though cos emerdale started first so people would have started watching that and then just never switched over


People watched emmerdale because it was by a country mile the best soap of the year. Fantastic acting all rouind.  What did EE have  Dens Funeral II the poison dwarf  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Stayed with Emmerdale for the hour - it was fantastic - Zoe's face at the end was brilliant. Glad the Kings at last got what they deserved. Can't wait to see Sadie on her return. This looks like the end of the line for Scott too.


Hope so.  I can't stand Scott, though he was a bit better tonight in what was, imo, a magnificant episode.

EastEnders on the other hand was dire imo   :Thumbsdown:  But then again what do you expect when one Rob Gittens wrote the episode.

----------


## squillyfer

> People watched emmerdale because it was by a country mile the best soap of the year. Fantastic acting all rouind.  What did EE have  Dens Funeral II the poison dwarf


I think thats a little unfair but everyone is entitled to their own opinion I happen to think that emmerdale is more rediculous than eastenders and not even entertaining. It will always be trying to crawl out of coronation streets shadow and in my opinion is the worst soap not just of the year but ever, its soo boring




> But then again what do you expect when one Rob Gittens wrote the episode.


Admitidly it was hardly the standard of Sarah Phelps but still not a bad episode to set up tomorrow

----------


## Richie_lecturer

We'll have to agree to disagree then.  :Smile:

----------


## squillyfer

It would seem so lol

----------


## Charmed

No!Poor Eastenders,I ,of course, was watching that instead. 

The funeral was reallyfunny!

----------


## squillyfer

I loved it and then I watched ee revealed and it showed you how they put the scene together with her falling in and everything

----------


## alan45

Sorry to aLL yo ee fans but emmerdale wins hands down

----------


## Charmed

> I loved it and then I watched ee revealed and it showed you how they put the scene together with her falling in and everything


I wish I'd watched it now!

----------


## gazzer

to anybody who decided to watch Eastenders you missed an epsiode of how a soap 'should' be... cant fault it at all.

----------


## alan45

> I think thats a little unfair but everyone is entitled to their own opinion I happen to think that emmerdale is more rediculous than eastenders and not even entertaining. It will always be trying to crawl out of coronation streets shadow and in my opinion is the worst soap not just of the year but ever, its soo boring
> 
> 
> 
> Admitidly it was hardly the standard of Sarah Phelps but still not a bad episode to set up tomorrow


Of course you are entitled to your opinion too  :Smile: 

The drama in Emmerdale last night was second to none. What did EE give us  samem old same old. The only thing Im surprised Peggy didnt say GERRROUUUTTTAAAAAMAHGRAVEYARD.

Corrie was excellent this week too but IMHO Emmerdale was even better  :Smile:

----------


## chance

yey! emmerdale whooped ee again last night

----------


## Jemma

Emmerdale deserved to beat EE yesterday it was brill  :Big Grin:  but I did switch over to watch the last few mins of Den's funeral as well after Emmerdale had finished and saw Chrissie being oushed into the grave which was good!  :Rotfl:

----------


## eastenders mad

what i can't belive Emmerdale beat ee.
I had to tape both cause i was out.
But if i was watching it i would tape Emerdale and Watch ee cause ee rules.

----------


## alan45

> what i can't belive Emmerdale beat ee.
> I had to tape both cause i was out.
> But if i was watching it i would tape Emerdale and Watch ee cause ee rules.


Im afraid the facts speak for themselves BEcause on the evening people decided that Emmerdale was much better  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> But if i was watching it i would tape Emerdale and Watch ee *cause ee rules*.


Not any more I'm afraid, or at least since 2002.  Never write Emmerdale off.

----------


## callummc

well it happened again on tuesday emmerdale got 6.6 million and EE got 6.1,to be honest i didn't realise they were going head to head again cos i havn't been bothering with enders,am i missing anything yet

----------


## alan45

And with a one hour special next week for the outcome of the Tom King saga looks like another ratings winner for Emmerdale.
Had tome King have been murdered in Albert Square the story would have been over by the end of the week and they would probably be on to their third murder by now

----------


## callummc

or they would ahve forgot about his murder knowing the walford police,or he would be getting resuerected next week

----------


## Carol Woods

Shame Emmerdale could only manage  7.4m against 9.0m for EastEnders last night. 

Infact when was the last time Emmerdale got over 9 million? even 10 million infact?  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Shame Emmerdale could only manage  7.4m against 9.0m for EastEnders last night. 
> 
> Infact when was the last time Emmerdale got over 9 million? even 10 million infact?


Welcome back for another short visit :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

Fantastic result last night by Emmerdale almost 9 million viewers compared to just about 4 million for the other soap

----------


## alan45

Friday nights viewing figures

9.6m..(48%)..Coronation Street  Just an Ordinary Episode)
8.7m..(41%)..EastEnders           Multi Thousand Pound Car Stunt
7.2m..(39%)..Emmerdale            Just an Ordinary episode

----------


## Carol Woods

:Thumbsup:  


> Friday nights viewing figures
> 
> 9.6m..(48%)..Coronation Street  Just an Ordinary Episode)
> 8.7m..(41%)..EastEnders           Multi Thousand Pound Car Stunt
> 7.2m..(39%)..Emmerdale            Just an Ordinary episode




Those figures are wrong! did you add the extra 5 onto Corrie yourself?

Corrie got 9.1 million peaked at 9.6
EastEnders got 8.7 million peaked at 9.7
Emmerdale got 7.2 million

The BBC Three repeat got just under 1 million viewers at peak last night too.

So more people saw EE last night than any other soap.  :Cheer: 

Plus Corrie had a much hyped Fire so it was hardly a  normal  episode.

You come across as a sad geek!

----------


## callummc

the ratings speak for themselves,ibet this cup final beats the lot though  and the first half wasn't that entertaining but the second half seems to be improving,lets hope enders can do the same,get the message alan-thanks

----------

alan45 (19-05-2007)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> Friday nights viewing figures
> 
> 9.6m..(48%)..Coronation Street  Just an Ordinary Episode)
> 8.7m..(41%)..EastEnders           Multi Thousand Pound Car Stunt
> 7.2m..(39%)..Emmerdale            Just an Ordinary episode
> 
> ...





There's no need for that comment!  :Nono:  

I disagree alot with Al about Enders, but everyone is entitled to an opinion, and thus there is no need to make personal comments about other posters.

----------

alan45 (19-05-2007)

----------


## Bryan

> You come across as a sad geek!


There was no need for this comment. Alan is a valued member of the boards, and like everyone else he is entitled to his opinion. 

Consider yourself warned, any more outbursts like this and you will be banned.

----------

alan45 (19-05-2007)

----------


## alan45

> the ratings speak for themselves,ibet this cup final beats the lot though  and the first half wasn't that entertaining but the second half seems to be improving,lets hope enders can do the same,get the message alan-thanks


Theres none so blind as those who cannot see.  Last nights was the first full episode I have watched for a long time. I believed in all the hype on BBC and other boards. It certainly did not live up to the hype. The 'Stunt' was ill conceived and badly played out. The other two soaps just had ordinary episodes and IMHO both were infinitley more enjoyable.

----------


## Abi

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> Friday nights viewing figures
> 
> 9.6m..(48%)..Coronation Street  Just an Ordinary Episode)
> 8.7m..(41%)..EastEnders           Multi Thousand Pound Car Stunt
> 7.2m..(39%)..Emmerdale            Just an Ordinary episode
> 
> ...


You're both quoting Overnight Figures. They're always way out of line, and can be done by different companies, so give different results. Wait untill the offical BARB ratings come out in 2 or 3 weeks, and it will be clear.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Carol Woods
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...


Surely both figures will change by the same percentage when the BARB figures are released.

Anyway this from Saturdays SUN

EASTENDERS slumped to its lowest ever audience share as viewers dodged the car crash involving Phil Mitchell and Ian Beale. 

BBC1 spent a fortune setting up the story for Phil, played by Steve McFadden, and Ian (Adam Woodyatt), which led to last nightâs dramatic water rescue.


But Thursday night viewers preferred ITV1âs Emmerdale one-hour special, revealing who killed Tom King. Its audience peaked at 9.1million for the confession of Tomâs son Carl, played by Tom Lister.

That was a *44 per cent share* of those watching telly â while EastEnders had only four million viewers, or a *19.6 per cent share.*

The ratings for EastEnders were its second lowest ever. They just scraped past the 3.9 million who tuned in last July when both soaps also went head-to-head. 

Dale star Tom told The Sun: âWeâre all really proud. It was torture not being able to tell anyone the storyline â I didnât even tell my mum and she was really upset!â


The BBC said: âThereâs another chance to see EastEnders at 10pm on BBC Three, and last night it attracted a record 1.4million.â

EastEnders set the soap viewing record on Christmas Day 1986 when 30.15 million watched Den hand over divorce papers to Angie.

----------

callummc (21-05-2007)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's a hell of a big jump from 30.15 million that they used to have each week to 1.4 million. Maybe its a change in technology with there being more channels available. Whatever the reason in the drop of viewers its time that the beeb had a good hard look on why its getting beating in the ratings. The soap awards should be interesting next week.

----------


## Carol Woods

1.4 mllion is what the BBC Three repeat gets. Normally EE gets between 8 million and 9 million. Last night it got 10 million only a few thousand behind Corrie while Emmerdale got 7.2 milllion.

----------


## Bobthechicken

> It's a hell of a big jump from 30.15 million that they used to have each week to 1.4 million. Maybe its a change in technology with there being more channels available. Whatever the reason in the drop of viewers its time that the beeb had a good hard look on why its getting beating in the ratings. The soap awards should be interesting next week.


Apparently it's drop in ratings is due to the weather, or the football, or because Emmerdale is on for an hour, or Corrie deliberately overrunning.........definitely not because EE has been so awful for the last 5 years.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Apparently it's drop in ratings is due to the weather, or the football, or because Emmerdale is on for an hour, or Corrie deliberately overrunning.........definitely not because EE has been so awful for the last 5 years.


Oh sarcasm! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Didnt your mother ever tell you its the slowest form of wit!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

To be totally honest the ratings dont affect my enjoyment of EE. I couldnt careless if 50,000 or 50,000000 watch the bloomin' show (as long as it doesnt get axed!).

----------


## Jojo

OK - lets not start getting into a Soap Wars debate here - some of us prefer EE, some of us prefer Emmerdale, some of us prefer Corrie - we are all human, we all enjoy different soaps.  Lets not start with sarcastic or directed posts here.  Keep it friendly, keep it about head to heads, on friendly terms, or I will close the thread.

Thank you.

----------

Siobhan (23-05-2007)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> OK - lets not start getting into a Soap Wars debate here - some of us prefer EE, some of us prefer Emmerdale, some of us prefer Corrie - we are all human, we all enjoy different soaps.  Lets not start with sarcastic or directed posts here.  Keep it friendly, keep it about head to heads, on friendly terms, or I will close the thread.
> 
> Thank you.


I agree JJ, and im sorry if my post came across as harsh...it wasnt at all intended, rather the opposite. 

I think the ratings, I know for some seem important, but I dont really understand why people get sooo bothered if one soap beats another one etc... They dont affect the viewers enjoyment or impact on the actually quality/fabric of the show. As I said, Im not bothered what EE's viewing figures are these days, as long as it doesnt get the bloomin' chop!  :EEK!:

----------

alan45 (22-05-2007)

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Bobthechicken
> 
> 
> Apparently it's drop in ratings is due to the weather, or the football, or because Emmerdale is on for an hour, or Corrie deliberately overrunning.........definitely not because EE has been so awful for the last 5 years.
> 
> 
> Oh sarcasm!  Didnt your mother ever tell you its the slowest form of wit!  
> 
> To be totally honest the ratings dont affect my enjoyment of EE. I couldnt careless if 50,000 or 50,000000 watch the bloomin' show (as long as it doesnt get axed!).


You enjoy it PB and at least you can present a decent reasoned argument as to why you like it. Thats why you views are respected. I agree what odds to you what it gets even if another soap beats it as long as you enjoy it thats all that matters. You stick with your favourite soap. Its no-one elses business. Bob the chicken is not saying what you use as an excuse when EEs ratings are poor but those of a Troll who will always stir up trouble each time they return here. The weather and other excuses are regularly rolled out by people who cannot admit any faults in THEIR soap. You on the other hand are adult enough to know good from bad. Bob is not stirring it up.

These are Mondays figures

MONDAY RATINGS

Corrie 7.30 - 10.2m 48.5%; 8.30 - 10m 43.6%
EE 9.8m 44.4%


So EE is only 4000000 behind Corrie which is good. But dont forget there is another head to head with Emmerdale next Tuesday

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I would hate to see EE or any other soap get the chop despite that I don't watch them much, but I do think that the writers need to take the viewing figures seriously, but I also just think that the figures are taking from who watches the programme between 7.30 and 8pm, they don't count the veiwers who watch it at 10 or the repeats on a Sunday, or viewers who SKY+ .  If they withdrawn the repeat at 10 or the ominbus on a sunday I think the figures would change dramatically. But as I said earlier technology has changed the way we are able to watch tv programmes.

----------


## Bobthechicken

Thank you Alan.

No, I wasn't trying to stir anything up and I'm sorry PinkBanana if you thought my post was intended to have a go at you. It was just meant in jest....... :Angel:  

Actually, for the record, my favourite soap is EastEnders...........I'm just a glutton for punishment.

----------


## Jojo

> I agree JJ, and im sorry if my post came across as harsh...it wasnt at all intended, rather the opposite. 
> 
> I think the ratings, I know for some seem important, but I dont really understand why people get sooo bothered if one soap beats another one etc... They dont affect the viewers enjoyment or impact on the actually quality/fabric of the show. As I said, Im not bothered what EE's viewing figures are these days, as long as it doesnt get the bloomin' chop!


Don't worry PB, the direction wasn't aimed at you - just in general to remind certain others that flame wars will not be tolerated

I may not be around or post much lately....but I'm still watching  :Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> OK - lets not start getting into a Soap Wars debate here - some of us prefer EE, some of us prefer Emmerdale, some of us prefer Corrie - we are all human, we all enjoy different soaps.  Lets not start with sarcastic or directed posts here.  Keep it friendly, keep it about head to heads, on friendly terms, or I will close the thread.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh thank god we all like different soaps.. life would be boring if we all thought the same and besides, I would have nothing to debate with Alan about  :Rotfl: 

I only watch 2 soaps (EE and H&W) but I value everybody opinion on each soap they watch.. I will agree or disagree but not just for the sake of it.. I try and hope i have a well thought out arguement..

----------


## Carol Woods

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> 
> 
> It's a hell of a big jump from 30.15 million that they used to have each week to 1.4 million. Maybe its a change in technology with there being more channels available. Whatever the reason in the drop of viewers its time that the beeb had a good hard look on why its getting beating in the ratings. The soap awards should be interesting next week.
> 
> 
> Apparently it's drop in ratings is due to the weather, or the football, or because Emmerdale is on for an hour, or Corrie deliberately overrunning.........definitely not because EE has been so awful for the last 5 years.


Better get....down to that...cashback...tamzin...soon....

----------


## tindie

(As there is another clash Tomorow)
I Was just wondering 
Do ED Fans like IT when go head to head WITH EE
i Am Sure there are fans of BOTH Shows,
I wish ED could put There One Hours On Suday and Could Up get 12M peolpe watching, 
it's not fair fight AS they  start the Race Half Hour early but they did beat ee once THAT was in 2005 March EE 7-8 (That was fair fight)

----------


## Perdita

I don't understand the ratings business, with all the repeats and omnibus editions, can they really reflect which soap is more popular? I guess that people will watch the really exciting episodes of one soap, even if it clashes with another one because they can watch the missed one at a later time or day, I know I do this.  :Thumbsup:   :Cartman:

----------


## callummc

i think the ratings are inportant to emmerdale cos with itv they rely on advertising money to make their shows so if the ratings are high they charge more for the adverts if ratings slump they have to axe the show,whereas the bbc are funded out of the public purse so basically enders dont have to tryas hard

----------


## Pinkbanana

> i think the ratings are inportant to emmerdale cos with itv they rely on advertising money to make their shows so if the ratings are high they charge more for the adverts if ratings slump they have to axe the show,whereas the bbc are funded out of the public purse *so basically enders dont have to tryas hard*


I dont think that it the case, EE still have to 'try hard' as if the ratings went down hill the show would be axed, so they need to justify the millions of licence payers' money they get. Plus I dont think any soap can afford to be complacent.

----------


## tindie

There is yet other clash on 1st Nov 
While both Soap are doing a Hour
ED 7-8 2 Ep put together
EE 7:30-8:30 Bradley & Stacey Wedding 


also 
Wed 31st Corrie is also doing hour 

3 Soap doing Hour in one week Overload, 
Good think I only watch EE

----------


## tindie

Sorrry Wrong place  :Smile:  ................................

----------

